# Existential Crisis



## notsocordial (May 28, 2019)

I have never really been a fan of Nietzsche or any such philosophy maestros. I have actually always thought of myself as an actual philosopher, ha! But I took a long break from my love for writing when I started delving myself in everything that was just supposed to keep me busy. But, it never really got me anywhere. Then, the creative side of me took a long vacation and wouldn't come back so I took it upon myself to sit that monkey down and tell her (I am a feminist ) to come back because I really missed her. I couldn't stay any longer with her absence! Existential crisis much?
As I write this piece of a fictional but very adorable story down, I am thinking how time is flying away and how I am going to be 23 this year and have not even figured out what I am supposed to do with my life. Don't get me wrong, I love my job and everything but I have always wanted to do something that hits the chords and leaves people with awe and admiration. Sitting at a desk job will not get me that.
I need to soothe my soul. I am still trying to figure out what the purpose of my life is and if I will ever get anywhere with all this stupid exploring I keep doing but well, at least now I have a name for it (thanks to the English dictionary). Behold your breath because one of my dear friends just pointed out that it is called *Existential Crisis.*
[h=5]Let's take a look at this issue.[/h]As Wiki (I like calling it that. We are best friends.) defines it, it means "An existential crisis is a moment in which an individual questions if their life has meaning, purpose, or value. It may be commonly, but not necessarily, tied to depression or inevitably negative speculations on purpose in life." Oh. Beautifully put, isn't it? But, the feeling is not that sunny and pretty.
People used to go through these as they approached the ultimate vacation-taking stage but nowadays a lot of younger people are going through it and it's not necessarily a good thing. Instead of enjoying moments of this journey called life, they are focused on finally getting somewhere and don't get me wrong, that is an awesome thing. But if this crisis messes with your head or takes a toll on you, you need to take a step back and rethink.
[h=5]Think Tank is right here![/h]If Purpose were just out there looking for you, they would look at your miserable self and despair, take a U-turn and walk away. You need to step up and look pretty for your Purpose, set the vibe of "I will date you and love you and cherish you forever if you meet me." Purpose needs to understand that they will be well-treated and respected. You are going to be loyal to them and not just have a one-night stand (First World problems, yeah!)
So, sleep on this tonight. Wake up and get through your day. If not a day, make it an hour, a minute. One minute at a time, one hour at a time, One Day at a Time (a really good show, btw!) and take it slow. Be a lady for your Purpose! (Still a feminist, geez!)


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 28, 2019)

I have always found nurturing life other than my own was the key to helping this, working in child care, working in gardens and looking after my own family. At first it seems strange this still works when it is propagating and caring for plants, but not so much when I think about it.

Enough of the subject, about the writing. I don't think starting two sentences in a row in the first paragraph with 'But' helps. I know starting sentences with conjunctions is more acceptable nowadays, but for me it gives a 'bitty' feel to it. This is not helped by the use of expressions I would associate with casual speech '...so I took it upon myself to sit that monkey down, ... ' , 'Existential crisis much?'. On the other hand there is nothing I could put my finger on and say 'Don't do this', I have a feeling these things may not work for me, but might quite well for others.

Why did you 'bold' the ends of the first two paragraphs?


----------



## notsocordial (May 28, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> I have always found nurturing life other than my own was the key to helping this, working in child care, working in gardens and looking after my own family. At first it seems strange this still works when it is propagating and caring for plants, but not so much when I think about it.
> 
> Enough of the subject, about the writing. I don't think starting two sentences in a row in the first paragraph with 'But' helps. I know starting sentences with conjunctions is more acceptable nowadays, but for me it gives a 'bitty' feel to it. This is not helped by the use of expressions I would associate with casual speech '...so I took it upon myself to sit that monkey down, ... ' , 'Existential crisis much?'. On the other hand there is nothing I could put my finger on and say 'Don't do this', I have a feeling these things may not work for me, but might quite well for others.
> 
> Why did you 'bold' the ends of the first two paragraphs?




Hey! Thanks for the read! I will work on my use of "but"s. I have a feeling I overuse it, too. As far as the casual speech is concerned, I want my readers to feel at home and not get triggered by anything especially I am talking about the "serious stuff". I wanted to tone down the seriousness of the subject. It was supposed to be like a conversation between two friends. The "bold" sentences was because I was trying to use headings for the paragraphs but I will leave that out the next time. 

Thank you!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 29, 2019)

This, for me, read more like a diary entry than a plausible piece of non-fiction. I think that you need to tackle the subject a little differently, go into detail more and potentially use more quotes and time dedicated, to make something out of it. As it stands, I don't really think it works as a piece.

Just my amateur two cents!


----------



## Parable_of_Pleiades (Jun 3, 2019)

Maybe it doesn't belong in nonfiction (although it does seem to be a personal truth), but I loved it.  
I clicked expecting a deep dive into the concept and instead came out the other end with helpful and endearing advice.  

Your point that a lot of younger people are going through existential crises is salient.  Your writing appeals directly to them.  (Humor for example is almost unrecognisable sometimes it's so filled with existential dread,  meta-narratives and suicide references. And yet, its a language easily understood by the generation themselves).

By advice? Keep the tone,  keep the fluff,  and just pad it out a little bit with some more educational info. The real value in this is the advice, but there's maybe nothing wrong with being tricky with learning either.


----------



## notsocordial (Jun 4, 2019)

Parable_of_Pleiades said:


> Maybe it doesn't belong in nonfiction (although it does seem to be a personal truth), but I loved it.
> I clicked expecting a deep dive into the concept and instead came out the other end with helpful and endearing advice.
> 
> Your point that a lot of younger people are going through existential crises is salient.  Your writing appeals directly to them.  (Humor for example is almost unrecognisable sometimes it's so filled with existential dread,  meta-narratives and suicide references. And yet, its a language easily understood by the generation themselves).
> ...



Thank you for liking it! I will try my best to write better


----------

